
Ask HN: How does software smooth lines? - theterriblestid
Photoshop and other digital paint apps have a “smoothing” option that causes lines drawn to be curvier. What’s the math of it?
======
gus_massa
I'm not an specialist, but you can start with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_anti-
aliasing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_anti-aliasing)

------
billconan
you can read
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-spline](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-spline)

most of them simply use a lasso method.

